# DirecTV app PC, no video



## linflas (Feb 9, 2006)

I have tried installing this app on multiple PC's in my house and cannot get it to work. I have been on the phone as well as in chat with DTV and they have been unable to help as well. Basically what happens is I install the app, go to the DTV website and pick any view online program. The player opens and gives a spinner then gives an error that it needs to restart. When I restart it then displays the DirecTV logo and a buffering indicator and when that disappears I am left with a black screen with no video with the program information in the top window bar and greyed out controls at the bottom. No sound or video. Machines all have the latest Flash version and I have turned off both the firewall on my router and the workstation firewall with no change in behavior. Anyone else run into this and been able to fix it?


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

What browser are you using? Do you have any ad blocking running?

I would try difference browsers and turning off any blockers. If that doesn't work, try adjusting your security settings to low to see if one of those is blocking it.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

What OS and browser are you using and are the video card drivers up to date?


----------



## linflas (Feb 9, 2006)

OS's are Windows 8.1 64 bit and Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit. I have tried 3 browsers, IE11, Chrome, and Firefox all with the same results. The video drivers are current on both rigs. One other thing that would seem to eliminate the FIOS router is that I can stream on my tablet. One other thing I found last night is on the same PC that is connected to the TV I can stream from the provider sites using my DTV login info for example TNT live stream.


----------



## dpd0961 (Aug 23, 2006)

I am having the exact same issue, anyone have any ideas? Doesn't work on Chrome or IE, no ad blocking or Firewall rules are blocking. OS is Windows 7E 64 bit.


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

linflas, where did you get the Directv player executable at? I've been trying to dowload it this morning & I keep getting the below on D*'s site. I too have Win 8.1 64-bit




We looked everywhere...
But we couldn't find the page you're looking for.


----------



## mduby43 (Sep 4, 2007)

Same result for me, on several different pc's.


----------



## linflas (Feb 9, 2006)

lovswr said:


> linflas, where did you get the Directv player executable at? I've been trying to dowload it this morning & I keep getting the below on D*'s site. I too have Win 8.1 64-bit
> 
> We looked everywhere...
> But we couldn't find the page you're looking for.


I got it by actually trying to stream something from the guide and it popped up a window with a link. Funny thing is on one of my machines it always pops up the download link even though the app is installed when using IE but Chrome seems to know it is installed however still nothing but black screen. DTV's sole troubleshooting script for this seems to be uninstall/reboot/reinstall. I guess it is recycled from the Win 95 support days.


----------

